# my friend's reds had eggs



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

my friend has about 6 or 7 reds in his 125 gallon. he said the pair laid a bunch of white eggs, and they scattered and flushed the eggs away. if they lay eggs again, what should he do? he has a 20 gallon for the eggs if need be.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

also, some of the floating eggs were covered in fungus.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

TT

The reason why the eggs are white is that they are not fertilzed. Sounds like the possibility that it may have been two females that produced the batch. Fungus means that they are die.

The good news is that if he had a male and female that produced the eggs, they'll probably do it again.

Have him read thru the board ... loats of information all over the place.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

tweaked said:


> TT
> 
> The reason why the eggs are white is that they are not fertilzed. Sounds like the possibility that it may have been two females that produced the batch. Fungus means that they are die.
> 
> ...


 Yup it needs to be fertilized by a male.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

> Fungus means that they are die.


haha

ill tell him, but his internet is down


----------

